# Anyone here with long range wifi networking exprience



## Ricky (Nov 9, 2015)

I am looking to connect two place roughly at distance of 2 km (lesser may be), I can achieve line of sight between two however, I want to know what equipment should I use ?

I don't want to experiment so seeking advice here. 

Should I look for AP with POE or go for AP with external antenna , if external antenna then how much db gain it should have ?

Kindly give product name available in India for this purpose, I am looking for something cost - effective. 


PS: Guess, digit server is facing some issue, had posted this but apparently never got confirmation, posting it again.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 10, 2015)

*www.usr.com/download/whitepapers/wireless-extendedrange-wp.pdf
Setup wireless network with friend 1 km away. - Wireless Network - Wireless Networking

be ready to put in a lot of effort(both physically & mentally).


----------



## Ricky (Nov 10, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.usr.com/download/whitepapers/wireless-extendedrange-wp.pdf
> Setup wireless network with friend 1 km away. - Wireless Network - Wireless Networking
> 
> be ready to put in a lot of effort(both physically & mentally).



To be honest, have done something similar in past but yes, it was trouble,  I had used omnidirectional antenna at home connected to a regular AP through cable and on other hand it was a long range senao AP. The home antenna was mounted on a 40ft home built antenna, it was quite a sight though . 

I am thinking of another way, may be use some local wifi internet provider towers to make my own subnet over their network.


----------



## satinder (Nov 10, 2015)

It is better to hire local wifi internet provider.
He will be happy to serve you.
Normally they use single tower of 30-40 ft. to cover their area of 2-3km in circumference !


----------

